# HAUNTED RADIO: howloscream, field of screams, phantom, cabin fever, carrie, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO: howloscream, field of screams, phantom, cabin fever, carrie, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Howl-O-Scream, Field Of Screams, Scream City, Carrie, Cabin Fever, The Phantom Of The Opera, and more!!

Then, we review the 1981 film, "The Burning." Also, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with an eerie oldie, and we give you our list of Top Ten Wes Craven Films. All of this and so much more on the September 9 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-090915.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

